# Your morning laugh



## pdswife (Jun 1, 2005)

[font=arial,helvetica]The owner of a golf  course in Arkansas was confused about paying an invoice, so he decided to ask  his secretary for some mathematical help.

He called her into his office and said, "You graduated from  the Univ. of Arkansas and I need some help. If I were to give you $20,000, minus  14%, how much would you take off?"

The secretary thought a moment, then replied, "Everything  but my earrings."

You gotta love  those Arkansas women.

[/font] [font=arial,helvetica]*****************************************************************

[/font]​ [font=arial,helvetica]An Arkansas State Trooper pulled over a pickup on 1-40. The  trooper asked "Got any ID?"

The driver  replied, "Bout whut?"

[/font]​ [font=arial,helvetica]******************************************************************


[/font]​ [font=arial,helvetica]A group of Arkansas friends went deer hunting and paired off in  twos for the day. That night, one of the hunters returned alone, staggering  under the weight of an eight-point buck.

"Where's Henry?" the others asked.

"Henry had a stroke of some kind. He's a couple of miles  back up the trail," the successful hunter replied.

"You left Henry laying out there and carried the deer  back?" they inquired.

"A tough  call," nodded the hunter. "But I figured no one is going to steal  Henry!"

[/font]​ [font=arial,helvetica]***********************************************************************


[/font]​ [font=arial,helvetica]Regarding the year 2000, a senior at Arkansas was overheard saying  "when the end of the world comes, I hope to be in Arkansas."

When asked why, he stated that everything happens here 20  years later than the rest of the civilized world.

[/font]​ [font=arial,helvetica]********************************************************************

[/font]​ [font=arial,helvetica]The young Arkansas man came running into the store and said  to his buddy, "Bubba, somebody just stole your pickup truck from the parking  lot!"

Bubba replied,  "Did you see who it was?"

The young  Arkansayer answered. "I couldn't tell, but I got the license  number."

[/font]​ [font=arial,helvetica]*********************************************************************

[/font]​ [font=arial,helvetica]NEWS FLASH - Arkansas' worst air disaster occurred when a  small two-seater Cessna 150 plane, piloted by two University of  Arkansas students, crashed into a cemetery earlier today. Search  and rescue workers have recovered 300 bodies so far and expect the number to  climb as digging continues into the evening. The pilot and copilot survived and  are helping in the recovery efforts.

[/font]​ [font=arial,helvetica]*********************************************************************

An Arkansas man had a flat tire, pulled off on the side of  the road, and proceeded to put a bouquet of flowers in front of the car and one  behind it.Then he got back in the car to wait.

A passerby studied the scene as he drove by and was so  curious he turned around and went back. He asked the fellow what the problem  was. The man replied," I have a flat tire."

The passerby asked, "But what's with the  flowers?"

The man  responded, "When you break down they tell you to put flares in the front and  flares in the back! I never did understand it either."​[/font]​


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh boy, I am surprised that there hasn't been a response from anyone from Arkansas yet.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 1, 2005)

really, I didn't mean anything bad by this... I just thought it was funny


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 1, 2005)

LOL I know that and after being razzed by somebody from Arkansas I am sure they will laugh too.    Just teasing you, honest!!!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 1, 2005)

oh good!  I like a good tease once in a while.  lol


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 1, 2005)

Most people can laugh at their own state jokes. I can as long as they aren't really hateful. These are just for fun.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 1, 2005)

Besides if anybody gives you a hard time, tell them that Icy gave you the joke.  Have already been in hot water today, so a little more wouldn't bother me.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 1, 2005)

But.. doesn't the hot water make you melt?  

( oh, no!!  That answer a question with a question is getting to me!  LOLOL)


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 1, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> But.. doesn't the hot water make you melt?
> 
> ( oh, no!! That answer a question with a question is getting to me! LOLOL)


 

ROTF LMAO


----------



## middie (Jun 1, 2005)

lmao i'm sorry but these were funny


----------



## kadesma (Jun 1, 2005)

Afternoon pdswife , just got home...after the morning I had at work, this just tickled me pink   Thanks for making my day   I love any joke with BUBBA use in it, that's what I call one of my grandsons, when he throws a hissy fit 
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Jun 1, 2005)

Glad I gave you some laughter Kadesma!  Laughing is so good for the soul!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 1, 2005)

> The secretary thought a moment, then replied, "Everything but my earrings."


 
Guess where I wanna go for vacation!!!???   

This is one of the best funnies I have seen in a while I was LMAO!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh good Sushi!  How are you feeling today?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 1, 2005)

I went to the office today as opposed to driving around the CHicago area to visit clients. I enjoy being in the office. Makes me forget about my bills. I feel better PDS. Thanks for asking.   Yesterday was just horrible! Im going to put it behind me.


----------

